# Rugby players legs



## bigwill_sunn

Can anyone give me an idea as to how rugby players, especially backs get such big legs and build some of the best calves?

Cheeers


----------



## gerg

playing rugby, and big compound power and olympic lifts, and other stuff you'd expect

my housemate has a rugby training programme from one of the teams down south, there's nothing magical in it, and most people would probably try and rip it apart.

they also eat properly and get plenty of rest


----------



## LiftHeavy

do a good body workout with compound movements eg squats/deads/bench/pull ups/dips/bent over row/shoulder press.These will help your general strenth for rugby and a key diet is vital. I would also look at plyometrics for explosive power and stuff


----------



## Zara-Leoni

gerg said:


> playing rugby, and big compound power and olympic lifts, and other stuff you'd expect
> 
> my housemate has a rugby training programme from one of the teams down south, there's nothing magical in it, and most people would probably try and rip it apart.
> 
> they also eat properly and get plenty of rest


I know a few pro and semi pro rugby players.... your flatmate must be lucky and have an enlightened coach, as rest is something that many of them dont get enough of.... theyre sent to train with this coach and that, cardio training, strength training and skills coaching sometimes after the other on same day.... amazes me some of them get as big as they do lol.

Running in mud/on grass for years will build good legs/calves, as will pushing in a scrum I'd imagine as theyre often pushing from/on their toes as they do so...


----------



## South Champ Jnr

genetics??


----------



## ba baracuss

HGH.


----------



## MXD

Nice to see a post wanting big legs :thumbup1:

Heavy explosive lifting gets you tree trunks



ba baracuss said:


> HGH.


 lol..


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE

I think its genetics, some are just big and therefor choose rugby as sport, generally the physiques arent great, but the bigger guys stand out.


----------



## geeby112

some of the huge guys are just big with a belly but not good stamina wise, then you get the smaller more muscled ones, is this determined by which position you play in?

have to agree the NFL have huge ripped guys and most are VERY fast:thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz

hmmm i dont think you will find many big bellied pro rugby players, and they have awesome legs some of them, big and powerful looking


----------



## geeby112

So if you have long slim legs, squatting, deadlifts etc etc can make them rugby looking? (my legs are fine just was curious  )

oh dont get me wrong

its the rugby/NFL type of build im after, strong looking legs with strong upper body:thumbup1:


----------



## evad

squats, power cleans, good mornings, deadlifts

add the above into a agood programme that is all compound movements and your halfway there

add in scrums, mauls, lineouts and running and your nearly there

add in rest and diet and youre there

i know rugby lads that deadlift 200kg but dont look liek they do, i also know lads who dont train who are just strong

dont forget when your in a scrum you're pushing against people, especially if in the second row so calves, glutes, etc are worked


----------



## Knifey

my calves are big from playing in the front row all my life.... nothing to do with weights.

H


----------



## nathanlowe

Some of its genetics.

Alot of the 16,17 year olds i know playing for wigan warriors all have developed phsiques off your average workout and average diet


----------



## Guest

Knifey said:


> my calves are big from playing in the front row all my life.... nothing to do with weights.
> 
> H


 Lets see a picture of these beasts then or perhaps your tiny legs make your calfs look big? :lol:

In my old gym in Ireland the Munster team would do their training and they obviously put in tons of work. IMO if you want big legs there is a less time consuming way than doing what rubgy players do and thats called heavy narrow stance squatting and eat enough food for weight gain.

The thread title sounds very homoerotic to me which makes it one of the most appropriate titles for this board :thumbup1:


----------



## LiftHeavy

agree with con and eat correct and rest.

knifey post up ur big legs so we all know what to aim for.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Con said:


> Lets see a picture of these beasts then or perhaps your tiny legs make your calfs look big? :lol:
> 
> In my old gym in Ireland the Munster team would do their training and they obviously put in tons of work. IMO if you want big legs there is a less time consuming way than doing what rubgy players do and thats called heavy narrow stance squatting and eat enough food for weight gain.
> 
> The thread title sounds very homoerotic to me which makes it one of the most appropriate titles for this board :thumbup1:


In fairness some people do just have big calves.... training aside.

I have 15.5 inch calves and I've rarely ever trained legs.... I am a fully qualified riding instructor though and worked as a rider/instructor on competition and breaking yards from leaving school for many many years, and have often wondered if this is partly where they came from.

Its not unreasonable to think that some people may develop certain areas away from the gym


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> In fairness some people do just have big calves.... training aside.
> 
> I have 15.5 inch calves and I've rarely ever trained legs.... I am a fully qualified riding instructor though and worked as a rider/instructor on competition and breaking yards from leaving school for many many years, and have often wondered if this is partly where they came from.
> 
> Its not unreasonable to think that some people may develop certain areas away from the gym


 :laugh: Oh i am fully aware of this. I have rubbish calfs even though i do train them hard and have done for years. It was simply a bit of joke comment in order to display the fact that its easy to say you have an impressive body part but until the picture is shown its down to the person who makes the claim to decide whether or not they have a large body part.

Every one has heard some one say on a board "oh yeah i have this and that body part and its massive" then you meet them and its like wait a minute your small and fat.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

lol ok....

blonde moment


----------



## budgie

apart from runninig,training,weight lifting being told what and when to eat and getting paid for it, what else do they do, its there life,and what a life.


----------



## jw007

Con said:


> :laugh: Oh i am fully aware of this. I have rubbish calfs even though i do train them hard and have done for years. It was simply a bit of joke comment in order to display the fact that its easy to say you have an impressive body part but until the picture is shown its down to the person who makes the claim to decide whether or not they have a large body part.
> 
> *Every one has heard some one say on a board "oh yeah i have this and that body part and its massive" then you meet them and its like wait* *a minute your small and fat*.


NYTOL was very small and very fat when i met him


----------



## dmcc

jw007 said:


> NYTOL was very small and very fat when i met him


Oh good, there's hope for me yet :lol:


----------



## T_Woody

I agree with some of the above comments. I have played for 8 years now and i have fairly big, strong legs. I play second row. I think it has a lot to do with the intense training as someone put above.. running in boggy grass for a couple of hours drains your legs. Getting up and down all the time is extremly tiring. You will find with Semi and Pro's, they will have good weights routines anyway with squats etc..


----------



## Prodiver

T_Woody said:


> I agree with some of the above comments. I have played for 8 years now and i have fairly big, strong legs. I play second row. I think it has a lot to do with the intense training as someone put above.. running in boggy grass for a couple of hours drains your legs. Getting up and down all the time is extremly tiring. You will find with Semi and Pro's, they will have good weights routines anyway with squats etc..


2nd row! Yay! Brings back fond memories...


----------



## evad

that's where i want to be!!!


----------



## Rugbyplayer

iv played rugby league for over 13yrs and have always had bigish legs, without really training them in the gym, which i put down to as said above running and driving in boggy conditions and also getting up and down in it. Since iv stopped playing only recently due to shoulder injurys my legs have shrunk!


----------

